# Percy and Troublesome Trucks review



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

I opened the Percy set up to make sure it ran and that everything was OK. First impression is this is a great size engine for the 2 year old it is going to! He's not too heavy, but that's good for Luke. The paint is really nice on Percy. Green and red and very crisp! Looks like a great toy! The troublesome trucks appear to be well built and considerably larger than the aristo 20' gondola. The spoked metal wheels ride in formed sheet metal bushings. When I pushed the one car, it rolled very nicely. 

I rewired it like the Thomas's described elsewhere so that it will run the same direction as my other locomotives. Percy easily pulled an aristo tank car, bachmann hopper, two 20' aristo gons, and a bobber caboose. Flat track and 8' diameter curves.

The big thing that I noticed was the kadee coupler mounting holes. These turned out to be perfect for mounting the 3/8" wood blocks to allow the aristo knuckles to line up with the other equipment we have here. If anyone is interested in how I mounted the couplers, I used a #4 x 3/4" sheet metal screw for the rear attachment and a 4-40 x 1" machine screw for the front. Had to drill the aristo screw hole out a bit, but it worked out really well. The hook and loop couplers were body mounted as received and would have accepted the bachmann knuckle couplers or LGB knuckles without modifications. 

Later,

Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark, the "kadee" holes, are they for an 830 type or 789? 

Pictures of that area? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark:

It's nice to know that Percy was wired the same as Thomas. 

Did you have any uncoupling problems, or were your cars shorter that the passenger cars?


Chuck 


I should have read you note more carefully. 8' diameter curves shouldn't cause any problems.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mark 
I'm looking forward to recieving mine from Gary.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

My son set up Percy on our club layout last evening. He said with the shorter cars it worked just fine on the R1 curves. May be tonight I could get photos under it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Do I see James there? 

I hope they come out with him also.


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

I believe James was a 1990 Lionel release, along with Thomas, the two coaches, and two troublesome trucks. If I recall, they picked James as their 2nd engine because he, like Thomas, could be modeled with a six-wheel motor block.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

I am not sure which kadee coupler the holes are for, but it was cool to see them there. He's all wrapped up for Christmas, so I can't take any photos for a while, plus there is a 3/8" wood block in the way!! The screws were a little less than 7/8" center to center, on center. 

I didn't have problems coupling, but I didn't try the 4' curves. 

Fun!

Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Might be 830 holes... if there were 2 of them... 

Thanks Mark! 

Greg


----------



## Mark Stearns (Jan 4, 2008)

I tried thomas w/ clarabell and Annie on a 4 ft loop today and though Thomas did ok the long passenger cars could not make 4 ft curves. I did find out that Thomas is verry picky when it comes to track work, He derailed at a slight dip at a connector going any faster than a snails pace. There is no play in his wheels so track work may play a crucial role in successful runs with Thomas.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mark Stearns on 17 Dec 2009 03:18 PM 
I tried thomas w/ clarabell and Annie on a 4 ft loop today and though Thomas did ok the long passenger cars could not make 4 ft curves. I did find out that Thomas is verry picky when it comes to track work, He derailed at a slight dip at a connector going any faster than a snails pace. There is no play in his wheels so track work may play a crucial role in successful runs with Thomas. 

Doesnt the Thomas set come with 4 foot diameter curves in the box ??? Wonder how this set track will work set up on carpet or some other xmas morning setup?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

In my thread, I have been trying to find out which track works with Thomas and which does not. It is obvious that some R1 seems to work and others causes problem. So far no one has said which track they are using.

Chuck


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I use Bachmann R-1 around the tree and the hook and loop couplers ARE the problem on the Thomas set, not the engine or cars. when removed and replaced with a link they run flawless, No derailments at all. actually i cant beleive im going to say this but they run better at low speed than some of my other engines....


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick. That is what we need. 

Chuck


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

NICK!!!!!!!!! 
shame on you!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAATTT?????????????????







Anyways it does appear that an 830 will bolt up but hieght is way off.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Nick! 

Exactly what I was looking for! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry one last photo,I will try to get some of Percy tommarrow he's outside being broken in..


----------



## Mark Stearns (Jan 4, 2008)

I ran him on an aristo 4 ft Diameter w/ the stock hook and loops and his cars did not do well. I wil have to try it with couplers to see if that will help as it has w/ others


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Wire ties are a quick fix for under the tree...... I brought Percy in from the cold he didnt like it out there and annie doesnt care for the quick fix HE HE HE Just look at her face..........


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you for opening this thread, Mark. I’ve been considering adding Percy and his Troublesome Trucks to my collection. I’ve been rather leery about the quality of Bachman in regards to Lionel. However, considering what’s been in the stores with Lionel’s name on it lately…









Anyway, will these cars and engines complement my existing Lionel Thomas and James? Also, are they similar enough to work together? 

My original (Lionel) Annie and Clarabel were damaged by an idiot two years ago (meltdown in the sun). I’d like to replace them. Would these work? Then again, might as well get the set as my Thomas’ roof has gone missing.

Lastly, does anyone know if Bachman is planning on producing any more of the cars and trucks?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thomas is a good runner. There are some R1 curve issues with the cars (Annie and Clarabelle) derailing or becoming uncoupled, but several recommendations have been made on some of the other Thomas and Percy threads.

These are significantly larger and heavier than the Lionel versions. 


Chuck


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have an old Lionel Thomas to compare, but if you install the lower coupler brackets that are included with the set, you should be able to pull the new Annie and Claribel with any regular large scale locomotive. 

I agree with Chuck. These new Thomas sets are probably about 1.5 times larger than the Lionel ones.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody complained about Thomas "grinding" on corners. Larry took him down and put one of the Lionell ones up. 

He found a coupler screw loose and the little coupler spring made a funny noise when you push it from side to side. "Some kid on daddy's shoulders got his fingers in there." I think not, as the track is WAY up there and the loose screw is WAY under there and he wasn't derailed or stopped, but that's the official explanation.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been using my Thomas set with the stock couplers (hook and loop) on LGB R1 cruves with 6 inch straight on each side. So far the only time it derails is when my 10 month old knocks the cars over. LOL So far no derrailments. Strange how some people are experiencing problems and others not. I havent been able to test it out on my outdoor layout due to rainy/icy weather. So far Im very happy with it especially knowing it is very kid friendly.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to admit I'm very surprised BAchmann didnt us a pivoting axle setup on Annie and Clarabell cars like the standard LGB cars, heck even my Scientific cars have this and I can run them on any curve, I currently an using standard LGB flatcar on my 21" Xmas circle, no mods...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

A little more on Percy and the troublespme trucks. Kadee 830 's just screw right on and are at the correct height. I made a battery car out of one of the troublesome trucks with a universal plug that will also work with my Lionel Thomas and James. A dpdt toggle was added to Percy so it can be run on battery or track power. I used Kadee 831's on the Lionel Thomas,James and the two coaches. The Bachmann Percy and the cars are in my opinion too light. When I first ran them outside on track that was a little gritty from ballast getting splashed by rain they were very bouncy and prone to derailment because of the rigid suspension. I added about 16oz. more weight to Percy which is easy to do. There is plenty of room inside. If you remove the bottom on the Troublesome trucks you will find lots of room inside for additional weight. They all track much better now. The grand kids will be happy.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 13 Jan 2010 04:08 PM 
double post.


----------

